# Question for after 6 months of counseling?



## marriedwoman

Me and my H went to marriage counseling for the first time about 6 months ago. We stopped going when our counselor suggest that he go to counseling for PTSD. 

Throughout the counseling, and quite honestly the last full year, I've asked him numerous times, or well told him that what I want for him, to make me happy are basically the following 3 things: More sex (like as in 1-2 times a week), for him to clean up after himself (as in Don't leave dirty dishes on the couch!), and lastely, to either work full time, or make a final decision what he wants to go to school for and then do it. 

None of these things have changed over the last 6 months. He has opened up to me more, and at least talks to me about how he's feeling. And I've repeated these things taht I want from him over and over and over again. 

I assume that it's only fair to give him more time?
Or is it time to just tell him that I don't want this anymore?


----------



## accept

Does that mean he is working part time at the moment. What about you.


----------



## lovedynamics

Does he know that you love him as he is now ? Perhaps a reassurance that you do, then tell him that it would make you happy to see these changes. But don't criticise his current behaviour. See if it makes a difference.


----------

